# Gimp et X11



## lulu (4 Mars 2005)

chaque fois que je veux lancer The Gimp, X11 s'ouvre en premier et aussitôt après une fenêtre s'ouvre en disant "Failed to start X11 - Gimp.App requires Apple'sX11". J'ai désinstaller X11 et réinstaller rien n'y fait.


----------



## Berthold (4 Mars 2005)

Quelle version de Mac OS X utilises-tu, sur quelle machine, etc. ?


----------



## lulu (4 Mars 2005)

J'ai un imac G3 500 DV sous OSX.3.8.


----------



## DeniX (4 Mars 2005)

bonsoir
quelle version de Gimp ? La dernière version est Gimp.app 2.2.3.
DeniX


----------



## lulu (4 Mars 2005)

Le problème se produit avec la version 2.0 ainsi qu'avec la version 2.2.3


----------



## DeniX (5 Mars 2005)

bonjour
Faire appel à OnyX pourrait peut-etre débloquer le problème (autorisations, maintenance, netoyage ...)
DeniX


----------



## Berthold (5 Mars 2005)

Apparemment, le problème viendrait plutôt de X11. Est-ce qu'il démarre seul (sans Gimp, je veux dire) ? Il se trouve dans /Applications/Utilitaires/

Au fait, c'est normal que X11 s'ouvre en premier, The Gimp est un logiciel qui nous vient du monde Linux, qui n'existe (hélas) pas encore pour la couche Mac OS X, et qui a besoin d'une sur-couche qui fait croire à Gimp qu'il tourne sur un environnement comme il aime - un émulateur, quoi. C'est la fonction de X11, je ne sais pas si je suis clair. Donc comme Gimp ne peut pas démarrer tout seul, il appelle d'abord X11, un peu comme un double clic sur un fichier AppleWorks appelle l'application AppleWorks pour pouvoir être lu (parallèle un rien osé, les pros du coin vont me tirer l'oreille, mais je trouve ça plus clair comme ça).

Voir le HS 11 d'AVM, spécial logiciels OpenSource, dont la plupart nécessitent l'environnement X11.
Et encore, The Gimp2 s'installe de quelques clics. On a vu plus ch... compliqué...


----------



## pattes (5 Mars 2005)

Vires les préférences d'X11 et de the gimp, les caches, et le problème devrait etre règlé... Chez moi ça m'arrive de temps en temps... Bien que j'ai un G4 et aussi la 10.3.8...  :modo: Attention si ton disque système est plein et qu'il te reste que quelques giga (1 ou 2) les applications vont commencer à jouer à ce jeu...


----------



## lulu (5 Mars 2005)

Effectivement il ne me reste que 2,5 GO sur mon disque système. Peux tu me dire où je trouve les préférences et les caches de X11 et de The Gimp ?


----------



## Berthold (6 Mars 2005)

X11 :
[ta maison]/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.x11.plist
Gimp :
[ta maison]/Bibliothèque/Application support/Gimp/


----------



## macpacman (8 Juillet 2008)

J'ai peut être trouvé la réponse à mon problème. moi aussi quand je lance The Gimp, une fenêtre X11 arrive tout de suite en tête à queue et je me demande qu'en faire. 


Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard
FireFox 3


----------

